# Dust Blobs



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,

Dust blobs can happen anytime, and it can quickly kill the viewing experience. Some people have successfully used compressed air through their projector to remove it.

Are you for this method or for sending the projector to a service center?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends on the projector, the nature of the contamination in the light path, and its location. You may or may not be able to get to the problem, and compressed air may or may not remove it. The buildup in the light path is often due to oils in the air and does not easily displace with air. One should also be careful with compressed air, as the propellant can act as a solvent and damage light path parts such as panels. Keep the spray at a distance so that any propellant evaporates before it reaches the parts.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My projector (Sanyo Z4) specifically recommends NOT using compressed air as the pressure, propellant, and temperature can all damage the elements as mentioned above.

They recommend using this bladder squeeze mini-baster thing that came with it to clean the panels. Sadly I lost mine and will need to order a new one, but this problem hasn't come up yet.


----------

